# Suche Diablo 3 Gästepass :>



## Kinexx (21. Mai 2012)

Heyho

Ich suche seit dem Release nach einem Gästepass für Diablo 3 ^^
Bin aber leider nochent fündig geworden...
Da meine Freunde kein Intresse an Diablo 3 haben (-.-), hatte ich keine Chance einen Pass zu bekommen.

Hätte auch nichts dagegen, ein Mitglieder eurer 4er Gruppe zu sein 
Bin recht oft am Rechner und habe auch genug Zeit um den Pass voll ausnutzen zu können !
Würde mir das Game auch kaufen, aber mir fehlts leider an Kohle (hab bisschen tiefer in die Tasche gegriffen am Mutter & Vatertag).

Aufjedenfall würde ich mich sehr sehr über einen Pass freuen & wünsch allen einen schönen Abend :>


Mfg. Kinexx


----------

